# Meadow Photos



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Here are some new photos of my lil baby Meadow .. well BIG baby Meadow lol.

The first photo is Meadow and Tedd, Tedd is a bunny from another forum & me and his mommy met each other at the Toronto Royal Winter Fair and had some fun, both bun buns had a great time. 


Tedd was a double Lion head bunny and my Meadow is a Mini-rex.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

He's sweet too, but I like Shiney the best........


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

They all look so content. Your bunny looks especially soft. I have a little black dwarf bunny named Psycho Bunny. She is visiting with my neice for a spell. She's three and became instantly attatched to my lil bun bun. The feeling was mutual, so off my bunny went to stay at my sisters house for a few weeks. I miss her little nose. Your pets are all so lucky you love them so... and take so many photos! Keep em coming!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures, Christina! Meadow is very beautiful and a most precious bunny.

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Meadow is a gorgeous bunny Christina. He looks so soft to touch. Great photos as always. I particularly love the second picture of your pigeon lying next to Meadow, just adorable!!

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christina, great pictures. I'm so happy you kept Meadow.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Meadow is one good looking, well groomed rabbit,...and let's not forget the gorgeous pigeon.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

cute bunnies

I especially liked the picture of your pigeon sitting and looking at your pet rabbit

so cute ^_^


----------

